# Ray Gets the Runs and Discovers Gar Balls



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Ray gave me a call around 5:30 last night, so I headed out to meet him at the Pensacola side of 3MB. Alex also joined us, but apparently the rest of the crew who claimed they were going decided it was too cold. :reallycrying If you would like, I can get the number for my wife's gynecologist so you can get that sand removed. oke

Anyway, about 8pm, the wind was screaming and so were our drags... well, sorta. A few ground mullet and some small catfish. At this point, I am feeling another standard evening coming on for "The Trash Master," but then Ray gets a real screamer. 1 big long run on light tackle and Ray turned him. In the net, and up on deck with a fat 40" red. Put him right back in after the pick to pull some drag again. Hope the huge tumor on his face gets better though!










A few seconds after I cast out my bait, mine takes off too. My dreams of a red are dashed when we get him up, but at least it was a big, hard fighting 43" Gar.










Off he went to tangle up someone else's line. Last night became a night of disappointments when it came to slot reds, because the 26" sailcats were hungry. You start to believe it might be a slot and then it gets close :boo



















Things calmed down for a few until I get a massive run. On my big tackle? Oh no. On my $15 Walmart Rod-n-Reel combo that I was trying to catch some more ground mullet for bait on. Short, hard runs and battle was waged for a good 15-20 minutes. We finally got him up to the net and my curse was broken! Big fish of the night as a 41" red with some serious mass to him.










Things went silent for quite a while- aside from the howling wind that is. 9:30-10:00 the wind started to lay down andsome of the other cleared out. I reel in, rebait, and cast out the bait. When my bail snaps shut, drag starts ripping out. Hmmm... Turned out to be a vorcious, surface feeding 27" sailcat... :banghead Cast out again and this time the fast run was bigger. Another 40"+ Gar on deck. One of the other guys there was like, "I'll take that thing. Best I ever eaten was some minced gar balls in bbq sauce down in the Delta!" A few strikes from Ray with the baseball bat and he was off to eat some gar balls. 

Ray caught a small ray and a ladyfish, and things were pretty slow until around 11:30 when we were packing up. We rebaited for one last 15-minute soak and I took my bag up to the car. I hear Ray screaming and holding his bent rod, so I run back. My reel is absolutely peeling, so there we go- double on the last cast. We both horse them in, and, in standard fashion Ray has a 39" red and I have a ray. Neither put up much resistance, but was a great way to end the night.










To all those who wuss'd out because it was cold last night, well, thanks for making sure me and Ray got all the reds. Hope to see Alex out there again too. 

Final tally: 3 bull reds, 2 bull gar, 2 rays, 4 bull sailcats, 2 hardhead cats, 1 ladyfish, 4 ground mullet, and 1 pinfish.

Looking forward to 20* and howling winds off Bob Sykes this December! :bowdown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good nite. Call me next time, I'm not fraid of the cold.


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish even though they were not keepers ,was at the octagon ,cold was not the word with the net.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

CONGATS! Phil you finally got on them! Man that was a awesome report! I was going to come but it was my 10 year anniversary with the wife! I hope CCC reads this the missed out! Lol good job fellas!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Daniel. One important item that I forgot to add was that Ray netted that last red himself while he was fighting it. I hadn't seen that my end of the doublewas a ray yet and the other people left around at that time didn't seem very reliable. That is a pretty amazing feet in the rocks at that end of 3MB with a drop net in 20-30 kt winds. :clap


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

sons a [email protected] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew I should have gone !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job guys, I knew there would be fish caught, I just didn't feel like getting beat up by the wind, you can BET I will be out there next weekend ! See you at the Oval Office.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *CCC (10/17/2009)*sons a [email protected] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew I should have gone !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job guys, I knew there would be fish caught, I just didn't feel like getting beat up by the wind, you can BET I will be out there next weekend ! See you at the Oval Office.


OOOOOHHH I can get there next weekend.. Probably not gonna get to fish at all this weekend homecoming, homework, and sleep. Next weekend Im gonna be a fishing maniac fish every moment possible.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Look's like I should have stopped by also:doh Just Didn't thinkanyone would be there, Maybe next time Glad ya'll had a Good time and got some fish!!!:clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man i wish i coulda made it, but that concert was sweet.. ill probably head out tonight to either 3mb or bayfront


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

It was good meeting you guys. I didn't catch a thing but it was fun getting to hang out with you 2. Sorry I had to leave when I did, maybe that 3rd red would have been mine... probably not, oh well.



Till next time,

Alex


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/17/2009)*man i wish i coulda made it, but that concert was sweet.. ill probably head out tonight to either 3mb or bayfront


Im with Brandon. The concert was awesome. I woulda rather been fishing ofcourse, but not in that damn wind. Nice report, and Im glad you fellas hooked some


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Prolly woulda been. Thankfully the reds are in and should stay that way for a few months, so there are plenty to catch next time!


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

AWSOME REPORT!! :clap


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report & nice pics. I wish I would've known - I would come out - really.....but you know I get so bloated and moody around this time of the month.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

What a funny report..Those are some STUD cats! Looks like you guys have found a productive spot..Ill make it out there one night and fish with yall..


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

went to a bonfire/cookout at a friends house sure missout on the good stuff looks like cause the ribs were burnt and it was cold


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice catch looks like yall had a awesome time!


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice report, and great fish. sounds like you guys had a blast

Had to play a show that night, else i would've been right there with you. It was a blast still!


----------

